# IBO Worlds



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

So when are the score cards being sent out I know its 3 more weeks but man am I ready to go....


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

My wife and I can't wait either!


----------



## bowhunter174t (Jan 24, 2011)

Havn't got mine yet, and the mailman seems to come later every day I watch for him


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Shoot good or bad it is still a FUN time!


----------



## flatline_shoote (Aug 31, 2010)

I was wondering where the score cards are I sent my invitation back in june they cashed my check back around the middle of june and still now cards where are they


----------



## SMABOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2007)

Be patient, they usually send them out at the last minute. I got mine last year the week before I left for NY.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

What time & day is the best of the best shoot out?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

enabear722 said:


> What time & day is the best of the best shoot out?


Wedsnday at 6:00 pm...they have the schedule of events posted on the IBO website.


----------



## FULLQUIVER&MORE (Oct 13, 2010)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Wedsnday at 6:00 pm...they have the schedule of events posted on the IBO website.


I think its Saturday actually...


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

FULLQUIVER&MORE said:


> I think its Saturday actually...


Nope. Just double checked, Weds. at 6:00pm


----------



## FULLQUIVER&MORE (Oct 13, 2010)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Nope. Just double checked, Weds. at 6:00pm


Yea your right. I was thinking of the holiday valley shoot off for some reason...


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Early shoot times are on IBO,s web site.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

AOarcheryshop said:


> Early shoot times are on IBO,s web site.


Is there any way to change your shoot time?


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

Scorecards will begin to be mailed Monday August 1st is what I was told on Saturday.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

11:40 l 9:20 k


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ahc

11:20 on l day 1

9:40 0n k day 2


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

Though i saw a map of how the courses where set up somewhere.... But now i cannot find it for some reason.... Must be a senior moment again....


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I got some help with the senior moment as I only have to remember one time. 10:30am both days Course K and Course L. SHC


----------



## SMABOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2007)

10:30 am both days L & K


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

11AM and 10AM C and A MSR Later Clyde


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

hankw_2009 said:


> Though i saw a map of how the courses where set up somewhere.... But now i cannot find it for some reason.... Must be a senior moment again....


Found it on Holiday Valley's website...

Lifts, Times & Ranges

Yodeler Thurs-Fri 7:30am-4:30pm A,B,D,E,F,G,I,J 
Spruce Thurs-Fri 7:30am-4:30pm C,K,L,M,N,O,P,Q 
Tannenbaum Saturday 8:00am-1:00pm Championship Courses


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

woodsman78 said:


> 11AM and 10AM C and A MSR Later Clyde


 11 AM C and 10AM A. MSR. See you in NY Clyde, Rick


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

11 AM on N 10 AM on O see you all their.


----------



## bowhunter174t (Jan 24, 2011)

HC 9:10 on p, 11:50 on q, I can't wait, shooting good or bad it's going to be a great time,long range forcast calling for 78 and a 30% chance of scattered shower, praying for good weather. either way I'll be there.


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

13:00 pm on Q (im guessing they meant 12) and 8:00 am on P


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

This will be my first ever IBO world I am very excited to be going


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Score cards are out, received mine this morning.


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

MBO, 11:50 O and 9:10 N


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

bigcountry24 said:


> This will be my first ever IBO world I am very excited to be going


12:10 and 8:50 N-O


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Stillfingers said:


> Found it on Holiday Valley's website...
> 
> Lifts, Times & Ranges
> 
> ...


 Any way you can post this? I can't find on website. Just wondering where A&C are. Might try to walk along! thanks


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ahc 9am l and 12 on k


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

i also got my cards today


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

arrowblaster said:


> Any way you can post this? I can't find on website. Just wondering where A&C are. Might try to walk along! thanks


http://www.holidayvalley.com/holidayvalley/info/ibo.aspx


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Got mine today


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

bandit69 said:


> http://www.holidayvalley.com/holidayvalley/info/ibo.aspx


Thanks


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

got mine yesterday....8/3


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

HC
10:50-Q and 10:10- P


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Looks like the weather is going to be nice looking forward to something other than 100 degree weather


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

When do they set up the ranges for the worlds? How many ranges are there?


----------



## Boneshooter (Aug 2, 2010)

My shoot times are posted but haven't received my shoot cards.I'm leaving on Monday morning before the mail runs, will they give me cards when I get there?


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

> My shoot times are posted but haven't received my shoot cards.I'm leaving on Monday morning before the mail runs, will they give me cards when I get there?
> 
> Quick reply to this message Reply Reply With Quote Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message


You sound like me, they will be able to print you some, you paid so your good! I'm leaving also on Monday with no score cards


----------



## bowhunter174t (Jan 24, 2011)

If you don't have your cards, I would check in as soon as you get there, just to make sure there arn't any problems


----------

